# شحتو للنصارى: دفع الجزية أو"بره البلد"



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*شحتو للنصارى: دفع الجزية أو"بره البلد"










  قال الشيخ عادل شحتو القيادي بجماعة الجهاد الإسلامية إنه في حال وصول  
الجماعة للحكم في مصر فإنه يجب علي النصاري ان يدفعوا الجزية أو يخرجوا بره 
 البلد، ويؤمن لهم خروجهم لأن المسلم سيطالب بدفع الزكاة وبالتالي فيجب  
عليهم دفع الجزية. واعترف شحتو في حوار مع مجلة "روزا اليوسف" الصادرة  
اليوم السبت انه ضد الديمقراطيه، لأنها ليست دين الإسلام انما هي دين  
اليهود والنصاري ولان معني الديمقراطية ان يحكم الشعب نفسه بنفسه وهذا  
مخالف للشرع لان البشر لايمكن ان يحكم لان الله يحكم فقط.   وعن رأيه في  
الحكام العرب أكد أنهم ليسوا مسلمين إنما هم كفار مرتدون وليسوا كفار  
اصليين كحكام الغرب وامريكا. وعن تفجير الكنائس قال شحتو إنه" ضد وليس ضد"  
بمعني انه ضد التفجير لأن من حق النصاري ان يمارسوا عبادتهم، لكن لو عملوا  
مشاكل" أنا أدمرهم ". وبخصوص خوضهم الانتخابات البرلمانية أكد شحتو أنهم لن 
 يخوضوا هذه الانتخابات لأن البرلمان يشرع ويسن القوانين من دون الله.  
وأضاف أنه سيقوم بإغلاق الاهرامات، وابو الهول، وشرم الشيخ لانها شاهدة علي 
 عصر الوثنية

 وبالنسبة لوضع الفن أكد أنه لايوجد فن في الإسلام فالرسم،  
والغناء، والرقص، والتمثيل، من المحرمات.

http://www.alwafd.org/ميـديا/40-صحف/82461-شحتو-للنصارى-دفع-الجزيه-أو-بره-البلد
*​


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*مرشح حزب النور السلفى بأسيوط : الجزية  نصف دينار فقط وتؤخذ من 

**أغنياء المسيحيين .**





محمد كمال

أكد  المرشح السلفى لحزب النور أحمد عمران عن تعجبه من من يسألهم عن " من  أنتم  ومادوركم فى السياسة ؟ " وعلق على ذلك بقوله " وكأننا كنا فى المريخ  وهبطنا  على الأرض " . وقد أضاف الى أن الأقبا' لا ينسوا أننا حررناهم من  أيدى  الرومان , وأن الجزية هى نصف دينار فقط تؤخذ من الأغنية وتعطى  لفقرائهم ,  وقد جاء ذلك من خلال خطبة يوم الجمعة بمسجد المحكمة بمركز  أبنوب .وقد أوضح  عمران أنهم يخططون لمستقبلهم بأيجهم ويمارسون الشريعة  الإسلامية , ويؤمنون  بإنهم لابد أن يطبقوها تدريجياً . 
وتعجب عمران، من القانون المصرى  قائلا: إن القانون الذى يحكمنا فى بلدنا  المسلم يكون من ثلاثة أقسام أوله  القانون الوضعى، وبعده العرف، وبعده  الشريعة، حيث تأتي الشريعة فى آخر  أقسامها.
*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 ديسمبر 2011)

حلاوتك يا شحتووووووووووووو


----------



## النهيسى (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Coptic Man قال:


> حلاوتك يا شحتووووووووووووو


هههههههههههههه
أجمل تعليق
شكراااااااا


----------



## أنجيلا (3 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *
> وأضاف أنه سيقوم بإغلاق الاهرامات، وابو الهول، وشرم الشيخ لانها شاهدة علي
> عصر الوثنية
> 
> ...




ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يسلاااااااااااااااام:mus13:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شحتو للنصارى: دفع الجزية أو"بره البلد"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



* حد ياخد الاخ ده من ايديه *
*ويطلع بيه علي النيابه بتهمه التميز الديني *
*احدث قانون  في مصر *
*ولا هو كان كلام علي ورق ينيموا بيه الدنيا *
*نفذوا بقي العقوبه علي التخلف ده *​


----------



## candy shop (3 ديسمبر 2011)

ده على اساس عايش لوحده فى البلد 

ايام العصر الحجرى 

يطلع هو بره  فى داهيه 

ربنا يريحنا منهم 


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*الله اكبررررررررررررررررر 
ايوووه كده خلونا نطمن على البلد وع نفسنا
ده احنا هنشوف عصر ازدهار وتقدم محصلش
وهنيئاً لنا ثورتنا الاسلاميه*


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 ديسمبر 2011)

* فى شبشب  حمام ينفع ​*


----------



## grges monir (3 ديسمبر 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الله اكبررررررررررررررررر
> ايوووه كده خلونا نطمن على البلد وع نفسنا
> ده احنا هنشوف عصر ازدهار وتقدم محصلش
> وهنيئاً لنا ثورتنا الاسلاميه*


ابقى اعرفى روحى المنتزة وصيفى بقى وانت مطمنة هههههههههه


----------



## grges monir (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مجرد سؤال
هل اليدمقراطية افرزت هذة العقول وجعلتها تحدد مصير مصر
ام فوضى سياسية استغلتها هذة الجماعات ببراعة اعتمادا على ثورة من المفترض ان تكون قدمت الخير لهذا الشعب
فاذا هذة الثورة قدمت مصر  على طبق من فضة للجماعات الوهابية الارهابية التى  لم تكن تحلم ان يكون لها اى قيمة فى مجتمع مصر السياسى
خفافيش الظلام اصبحت لان تظهر  فى وضح  النهار( هذا ما قدمتة الثورة الحمقاء لمصر لااكثر)


----------



## marcelino (3 ديسمبر 2011)

مين العبيط دة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (3 ديسمبر 2011)

marcelino قال:


> مين العبيط دة​



* شخص ابن بني ادم :smile01
*​


----------



## The Antiochian (3 ديسمبر 2011)

*سؤال : حكم الإعدام غير موجود في مصر ؟؟*


----------



## bob (3 ديسمبر 2011)

The Antiochian قال:


> *سؤال : حكم الإعدام غير موجود في مصر ؟؟*


*احتمال مصر تستورد حبال كويسة علشان اللي هنا بتتقطع*:thnk0001:


----------



## Basilius (4 ديسمبر 2011)

يا صرصار 
انت ضد الوثنيه ؟
محمدك نفسه شهد لاله الوثنيه و قال " ان شفاعتهن لترتجى "
روح فجر نفسك في قبره بقى


----------



## marmora jesus (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اولا ايه يطلعوا بره دي هو حد قاله انها التركة اللي سابها ليه ابوه
وثانيا مادام هندفع جزية علشان المسلم بيدفع زكاة
يبقي المسلم يدفع جزية لان المسيحي بيدفع عشور وبكور
وكمان تدمر مين يا عم ده انت رجلك والقبر اصلا
وعلي رأي ابونا مكاري ازاي نخاف من انسان بيموت
يعني انت ممكن تموت في اي لحظة​


----------



## دام علاء العماد (4 ديسمبر 2011)

أَعْطُوا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ    لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلّهِ لِله   إنجيل مرقس (12:12-17)

سنوات مع إيميلات الناس  
الكاتب : معروف

من    تعليم المسيح هذا نرى أن الواجبات للدولة مقدسة وضمن الواجب الديني... ليس    السؤال: هل نخضع لقيصر أم لله ،  	لأن الخضوع للاثنين واجب، والخضوع لقيصر في ما لا يخالف الخضوع لله هو من أصل  	الخضوع لله، لأن الله هو الذي سمح لقيصر أن يتسلَّط عليهم. فعليهم أن يخضعوا  	لهذا التأديب. وكما تذكِّرهم صورة القيصر على الدينار، بما عليهم له، يجب أن  	تذكّرهم صورة الله التي خُلق فيها الإنسان، بما عليهم لله


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

دام علاء العماد قال:


> أَعْطُوا مَا لِقَيْصَرَ    لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلّهِ لِله   إنجيل مرقس (12:12-17)
> 
> سنوات مع إيميلات الناس
> الكاتب : معروف
> ...



كلام جميل ، لا علاقة له بالموضوع !


----------



## دام علاء العماد (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> كلام جميل ، لا علاقة له بالموضوع !


حتى نتجنب كثيرا من الأخذ و الرد سأحاول أن أستنتج السبب الذي جعلك تعتقد بأن كلامي كان خارجا عن الموضوع ، حجتك تنحصر في كلمات قليلة ، الجزية ، الضريبة ، الدين ، الدولة .

 سيكون هذا الكلام خارجا عن الموضوع إن كنت علمانيا تفرض عليَ فكرك بأسلوب غير مباشر و كأن سياسة فصل الدين عن الدولة أمر مسلم به و قد أتى بوحي من عند الله سبحانه و تعالى.


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> حتى نتجنب كثيرا من الأخذ و الرد


لا يوجد أخذ ولا رد ، ما العلاقة ؟



> سأحاول أن أستنتج


لا قيمة لإستنتاجك ، فأنت تتكلم عن شيء مسيحي.



> حجتك تنحصر في كلمات قليلة ، الجزية ، الضريبة ، الدين ، الدولة .


أي حجة هذه الذي تكلمت عنها ؟



> سيكون هذا الكلام خارجا عن الموضوع إن كنت علمانيا تفرض عليَ فكرك بأسلوب  غير مباشر و كأن سياسة فصل الدين عن الدولة أمر مسلم به و قد أتى بوحي من  عند الله سبحانه و تعالى.


فرض اية وفكر اية وغير مباشر اية وفصل الدين عن الدولة اية ووحي اية !
انت تايه ؟




سؤالي للمرة الثانية :



> كلام جميل ، لا علاقة له بالموضوع !


فما العلاقة !


----------



## دام علاء العماد (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> سؤالي للمرة الثانية :



من الصعب التحاور مع شخص يجادل ، و يظهر شيئا و يخفي أشياء كثيرة..

أرني فقط أين طرحت عليَ سؤالك الأول


----------



## bashaeran (4 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي نهيسي مرحبا هل حانت دق الطبول الاقول هي سابقة لاوانها وهل يمكن ان تكون واقعية وشكرا لموضوع


----------



## فادي الكلداني (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ينفع استلام الجزية بالدينار العراقي؟! فقد تحسن وضعه اقتصادياً مؤخراً بسبب الثورات! وبالنسبة لتحرير مصر من ايدي الرومان، فقد ظهرت حفريات مؤخراً تؤكد بأن السلفيين والوهابيين هم أصول الانسان القديم "النياندرتال" في العصور ما قبل الجليدية! 

الكلام مش بفلوس - مثلما يقول اخوتنا المصريين - فكلٌ يتغنى على ليلاه!


----------



## ميشيل فريد (4 ديسمبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> وأضاف أنه سيقوم بإغلاق الاهرامات، وابو الهول، وشرم الشيخ لانها شاهدة علي عصر الوثنية


*مسخرة ان يكون هناك من يفكر بهذا الشكل, والمصيبة أن يكون احد افراد الفريق الذى سيقود مصر فى المرحلة القادمة  *


----------



## Molka Molkan (4 ديسمبر 2011)

> من الصعب التحاور مع شخص يجادل ، و يظهر شيئا و يخفي أشياء كثيرة..


هربت للمرة الثانية ،،
ما العلاقة ؟



> أرني فقط أين طرحت عليَ سؤالك الأول


ليس سؤالي الأول بل سؤالي للمرة الأولى !


----------



## حبيب يسوع (4 ديسمبر 2011)

بالتاكيد الناس دول مجانين ومتخلفين


----------



## Twin (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*جتك ستين نيلا ..... ربنا يكرمك كدة ببلطجي يفرفرك *


*مع كوني مع الأنتفاضة الشعبية "25 يناير" ..... ولكني بصدق شافق علي البلد من تباعيات هذه الأنتفاضة وأثارها السلبية .... فيكفينا أنها أعطت الفرصة لهذه المخلوقات غير الأدمية أن تتكلم وتبدي رأيها وتفكر في مستقبلنا نحن أهل البلد*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*الرجل اتسجن 20 سنة .... مخة ضرب *


----------



## rania79 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوة برة البلد دى
مش هنمشى شحتو يمشى
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*ياريت يجماعه منحولش الموضوع لنقاش جارى مراجعة الموضوع وحذف ما لا يتعلق بقوانين القسم 
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*اههههه ماشى نطلع بره و نسبهم يغرقو فيها و بعد اربعين سنين الرب هيرجع شعبو ليها تانى..... كما قال الكتاب... شكلنا فى الفطره دى تحديدا.....*
*الرب يعين*
*اشكرك اخى على الاخبار......*


----------



## BITAR (5 ديسمبر 2011)

*علينا بصك دنانير جديده
وابل وخيام ونستعد لملاقاة الكفار
عليكم بأتيان ابن عكرمة الان
الى بيت المال
والسؤال عن عائشة حتى تأتى وتأخذ نصيبها من الجزية
والمصحف متخلفيين
نفسى واحد يفكرهم بميسدكول اننا فى القرن 21
وليس فى العصر الجاهلى   
*​


----------



## هالة الحب (7 ديسمبر 2011)

على رأى محمد رضا عجبت لك يا زمن.


----------

